# Only In Calgary...



## CalgaryPT (Oct 10, 2021)

Good thing I have snow tires on my RC Lawnmower.

This is a crazy place to live. Finish mowing the lawn and it starts to snow.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 10, 2021)

The universe is speaking to you, Pete
https://www.techeblog.com/roboplow-will-terminate-snow/


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 10, 2021)

You may be right.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 10, 2021)

I was Googling the wrong words, there are in fact, model snow blowers. Picture looks like about a 3 foot vertical arc. 
Pfft.... that' nothing. I know this guy who could build one with a TEN foot throw! LOL
https://www.jebiga.com/4wd-snow-blower-rc-robot/


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 10, 2021)

Interestingly enough, SuperDroid Robots is where I bought my wheelchair motors for my mower. They were a good company to deal with, even being as far away as they were.


----------

